#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 8.4 família WOM 5000.

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,


Estamos disponibilizando o novo firmware 8.4 da família WOM 5000.

*Melhorias:*

Alterado exemplos do menu Serviços -> Comandos do Sistema;Removido o checkbox WDS e deixado por padrão "Cliente WDS", pois o produto não atua como auto-WDS;Criado opção "Monitor PPPoE" no menu Wireless -> Avançado.*

*Questões Resolvidas:*

Não conecta quando SSID possui dois espaços seguidos entre duas palavras;Não permite apagar o script pessoal;Quedas de conexão PPPoE utilizando criptografia MPPE;Não apresenta botões de "reset" e "salvar" na página de Script Pessoal;WOM não conecta nos canais 5005 – 5070;**

* Reinicia interface Wireless quando a conexão PPPoE é perdida.
** Canais removidos devido a limitação do driver.

----------


## futura4198

Valeu

----------


## biohazzard

esta seguro subir este firmware remotamente sem ela apagar as configurações?

----------


## biohazzard

Acabei de fazer teste, atualizou a antena, mas não reconecta ao painel, ou seja atualizar um cliente remotamente vai ter problemas. O AP não fiz teste por que esta em rodando, mas depois vou testar, e ver se estava igual antes, simplesmente apaga a configuração.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Acabei de fazer teste, atualizou a antena, mas não reconecta ao painel, ou seja atualizar um cliente remotamente vai ter problemas. O AP não fiz teste por que esta em rodando, mas depois vou testar, e ver se estava igual antes, simplesmente apaga a configuração.


Olá biohazzard,

As configurações não são perdidas quando é feita a atualização, qual era o firmware que estava no rádio antes de realizar a atualização?
Qual o modelo do rádio, WOM 5000, WOM 5000i ou WOM 5000 MiMo?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Acabei de fazer teste, atualizou a antena, mas não reconecta ao painel, ou seja atualizar um cliente remotamente vai ter problemas. O AP não fiz teste por que esta em rodando, mas depois vou testar, e ver se estava igual antes, simplesmente apaga a configuração.


Atualizei uns 50 e falta mais um bocado.
Já estou vendo para criar um bath script para fazer isso em massa.
pois haja paciencia.

----------


## biohazzard

como já conheço a intelbras, so teste em um wow 5000 peguei direto no site da intelbras, não foi este, caiu e não voltou. depois refazer teste com mais precisão, e observar se não foi removido algum canal, ou algum paramento.

----------


## EdsonLima

Eu atualizei varias ja , só que algumas perdi acesso e terei que ir no cliente para averiguar o que houve para tentar resolver , entre em contato comigo suporte intelbras (44)997721264

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Eu atualizei varias ja , só que algumas perdi acesso e terei que ir no cliente para averiguar o que houve para tentar resolver , entre em contato comigo suporte intelbras (44)997721264


antes de atualizar, manda reiniciar a CPE.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Eu atualizei varias ja , só que algumas perdi acesso e terei que ir no cliente para averiguar o que houve para tentar resolver , entre em contato comigo suporte intelbras (44)997721264


Olá EdsonLima,

Para podermos lhe auxiliar é preciso que antes verifique como estão as configurações do CPE no cliente, feito isso nos passe o melhor horário para entrarmos em contato.

----------


## EdsonLima

Olha atualização ficou boa , o que acho é que tem muito bug no Painel APC 5A 90 , isso sim deveriam corrigir , com IPOOL 3 as vezes tenho que ate mesmo reinicar o painel pois trava os clientes

----------


## EdsonLima

Tbm acho que ja passou da hora da intelbras começar com a linha AC , pois os radios N de vcs abrem o bico muito facil , cliente jogar é quase impossivel , tinha muita reclamação em alguns clientes mesmo , no caso ate mesmo perdendo clientes , outras coisa o pooling no Ipool 3 dei uma ajustada e melhorou um pouco , creio que a maior correção para a proxima atualização seja sobre ele

----------


## Aurio

Boa tarde Edsonlima,
onde fica esta opção de pooling no ipool3 é no painel ou na CPE?

----------


## icarooo

> Tbm acho que ja passou da hora da intelbras começar com a linha AC , pois os radios N de vcs abrem o bico muito facil , cliente jogar é quase impossivel , tinha muita reclamação em alguns clientes mesmo , no caso ate mesmo perdendo clientes , outras coisa o pooling no Ipool 3 dei uma ajustada e melhorou um pouco , creio que a maior correção para a proxima atualização seja sobre ele


fico "feliz" em saber que mais gente tem problemas, as vezes fica parecendo que é só eu que tenho problemas esquisitos com equipamentos da intelbras, principalmente wom mimo, se fosse viavel ja teria migrado toda a rede pra mk ou ubnt

----------


## ccsandrade

Serve para todos os modelos antigos e para as novas com chip atheros ?????

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Serve para todos os modelos antigos e para as novas com chip atheros ?????


Olá ccsandrade,

Está disponível no post os firmwares para o WOM 5000, WOM 5000i e WOM 5000 MiMo, para os rádios WOM com chipset Atheros segue link abaixo:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=190233

----------


## SAGELINK

A mais de 1 ano estamos em contato com o Suporte da INTELBRAS, para solução dos problemas da linha de rádios outdoor, APC 5A90 e Familia... sem exito.
Fizemos contato via telefone e via WhatsApp ....( 5 meses seguidos quase todos os dias ).
A empresa alega que esta ciente do problema porem ate o momento não consegue a solução ... ( 1 ano e muito tempo )....
Temos mais de 60 mil reais em equipamentos instalados no Provedor que não funcionam como devem.
estamos com a imagem sendo queimada na região onde atuamos.
Tivemos vários cancelamentos de contratos devido a instabilidade da conexão.
Como fica toda a estrutura investida, horas de trabalho e transtorno ...
Não aguentamos mais reclamações de clientes.
Precisamos a solução.

Fica a dica para os colegas...
NÃO COMETAM O MESMO ERRO QUE NOS...
NÃO COMPREM...
RADIOS NÃO PRESTÃO.

----------


## pazini

> A mais de 1 ano estamos em contato com o Suporte da INTELBRAS, para solução dos problemas da linha de rádios outdoor, APC 5A90 e Familia... sem exito.
> Fizemos contato via telefone e via WhatsApp ....( 5 meses seguidos quase todos os dias ).
> A empresa alega que esta ciente do problema porem ate o momento não consegue a solução ... ( 1 ano e muito tempo )....
> Temos mais de 60 mil reais em equipamentos instalados no Provedor que não funcionam como devem.
> estamos com a imagem sendo queimada na região onde atuamos.
> Tivemos vários cancelamentos de contratos devido a instabilidade da conexão.
> Como fica toda a estrutura investida, horas de trabalho e transtorno ...
> Não aguentamos mais reclamações de clientes.
> Precisamos a solução.
> ...


Boa tarde Sagelink, infelizmente essa e a situação, tenho reclamações de clientes com esse equipamentos da linha 5A, nao que eu estou subestimando a galera da Intelbras, mas eu mesmo estou tentando me virar nas configurações, tenho um PTP APC 5A 20 que me deu uma dor de cabeça tremenda, serio mesmo eu não conseguia fica sossegado, estava estressado, parece que eu ficava esperando os clientes me ligarem pensa numa agonia, depois de me ferrar dias e noites acabei resolvendo o problema do PTP ficar travando, usei todos o Firmwares atualizados, advinha tudo com problema, usei ate firmware LigoWave não ia, tive que usar o firmware APCPE.QM-1.v7.58.55739.Intelbras esse resolveu meu problema do PTP. Dica: Intelbras tem q testar o cenário dos Provedores. Tenho APC 5A 90 trabalhando ate agora o firmware menos problema que estou usando e LigoWave APCPE.QM-1.v7.63.71019 em Access Point Auto WDS.

----------


## SAGELINK

Boa noite Pazini, estamos na mesma situação, essa agonia de nem querer pegar o celular... stress total.
Tenho muita reclamação de instabilidade e quedas de PPPOe que só voltam após deslocar a cpe cliente do painel .
Em conversa com a Engenharia da Intelbras... segundo eles estão cientes da falha e estão trabalhando para corrigir ...
Thiago do suporte e pós venda, não aguenta mais eu ficar no pé dele, caso precise tenho o whatsapp dele..rsrsrs
Vou subir a versão que vc recomendou.
Agradeço Muito pelo apoio.

----------


## FMANDU

Cara eu ja tive muito problema com a intelbras, mas depois das ultimas atualizações ano passado, não tive mais nenhum problema. Intelbras aqui é sucesso e vendo planos de 10 M no Ap 5a90. Lógico que no máximo 25 clientes por painel. Eu compro os radios de olhos fechados. Logico que ainda tem muito que melhoras tanto na linha wireless quanto na pon, tem diversos detalhes que são de extrema importancia e a intelbras demora demais para apresentar uma solução.

----------


## pazini

> Cara eu ja tive muito problema com a intelbras, mas depois das ultimas atualizações ano passado, não tive mais nenhum problema. Intelbras aqui é sucesso e vendo planos de 10 M no Ap 5a90. Lógico que no máximo 25 clientes por painel. Eu compro os radios de olhos fechados. Logico que ainda tem muito que melhoras tanto na linha wireless quanto na pon, tem diversos detalhes que são de extrema importancia e a intelbras demora demais para apresentar uma solução.


Bom dia FMANDU, que legal esta dando certo com você, pelo menos temos esperanças, você poderia compartilhar firmware e configurações com a galera?

----------


## FMANDU

> Bom dia FMANDU, que legal esta dando certo com você, pelo menos temos esperanças, você poderia compartilhar firmware e configurações com a galera?


Ultimo firmware, não altero nada além de fixa mSC 13 no ap e 13 no cpe. Não mexo em mais nada. Ambiente de alta interferência (7 provedores próximo, sendo dois provedores estão na mesma laje do prédio que eu). CCq cravado em 100%. Distancia maxima de 1500m e sempre visada TOTAL a olho nu. Pronto, só isso e sucesso.

----------


## pazini

Então esse cenário seu é mais tranquilo, visada limpa, 25 equipamentos, ai tem q ir mesmo. Eu possuo cenário bem pior que esse seu com APC 5M90+ e wom 5000 e 5000 Mimo trabalhando com Ipoll1 funcionando normal, sendo que, com APC 5A90 com wom 5a nao vai, na realidade deveria ir melhor porque a propaganda que fizerem de ser mais robusta a linha 5a.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu tenho apc 5a e estou tirando tudo pq são um verdadeiro lixo.
Vendo cadê apc 5a 15 e 20 por 100,00 com fonte. Devo ter umas 80unidade

----------


## AndrioPJ

Wireless não é somente sair colocando, tem toda uma engenharia por trás.
Tudo se resume a cuidados básicos.
Até mesmo UBNT, se for instalado de qualquer jeito, tbm vai gerar problemas.

Não vou dizer que nunca tive problema com Intelbras, mas posso dizer que Aqui não tenho problema como vcs relatam.
- coloco no máximo 30 cliente por painel.
- distancia máximo de 1,5km.
- sinal procuro deixar no máximo em -65 (tanto o que o cliente recebe do aP, como o que o AP recebe do cliente) e com uma diferença máxima de 5db entre as polarizações.
- todos os clientes com firmware atualizado.
- MCS 13 no AP, MCS 11 nos clientes.
- Cliente com monitor ppoe ativo e com QoS de 1M/8M configurado na CPE.

----------

